# Thursday 13th August - Coffee Event - Hall - Lancaster



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A Night At The Opera

Starts 7.30 pm

Address - 10 Priory Hall , China Street , Lancaster La1 1Ex

A Night at the Opera on Thursday 13th August, Sanremo UK are coming up to The Hall with an Opera to do a presentation, some Q&A and everyone will get a chance to play on the machine and learn all about it. There will also be FREE BEER, nibbles and a latte art throw down where the winner will take home a 6 month coffee subscription! This will be an educational coffee event aimed at baristas, other people in the coffee industry and general coffee fanatics.

All welcome ( Im going )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are there tickets, Martin? Or do you just turn up?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Are there tickets, Martin? Or do you just turn up?


Turn up


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does it actually have scales in the drip tray yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Does it actually have scales in the drip tray yet?


Didn't last time i saw it ( 2 months ago ) .. some argument of patent with Arduino ??


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

From the gravimetric item in Caffeine it sounds like only Victoria Arduino and LaMarzocco are doing this - but since that's the only source of my knowledge I'm happy to have it expanded.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Didn't last time i saw it ( 2 months ago ) .. some argument of patent with Arduino ??


Kind of kills it for me .

Barista ''Hey machine I've put 20g in the basket , give me 50g back please''

Machine ''No f*ck off''

Barista ''No need to be rude!''

Machine ''Are we done with this conversation, I have milk to steam''

Barista ''Man I should of purchased the Italian machine''

machine ''You'd better walk away , right now''


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's not often that I wished I lived closer to Lancaster - actually, this is probably the first time. Sounds like it's going to be a great evening.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Turn up


Excellent, see you Wednesday.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I will be there too!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I will be there too!


Excellent ill drop you a mobile no in pm

And thats us f**ked in the latte art throwdown

Be nice for someone to give Dan ( the hall ) a run for his money this time


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent ill drop you a mobile no in pm
> 
> And thats us f**ked in the latte art throwdown
> 
> Be nice for someone to give Dan ( the hall ) a run for his money this time


Maybe I'll pour left handed


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Véry tempted if I'm back from London in time!


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll be there, too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bump.... Anyone else fancy meeting up at this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bump for this... @The Systemic Kid . it's Wednesday today...are you still coming for the event on Thursday ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Martin. Still coming tomorrow, Thursday.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Boo! I am away

Have a good night y'all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

What did you pour into


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Amorphous blob and " wookie with balls apparently "


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please please please don't tell me you won!

but if you did, what a coup and well done!

If you didn't, why not?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Please please please don't tell me you won!
> 
> but if you did, what a coup and well done!
> 
> If you didn't, why not?












Joint Runner up....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Left before the comp finished - Boots was pouring pretty mean cups.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Left before the comp finished - Boots was pouring pretty mean cups.


Lost to a worthy winner ( josh )

Ex Barista at the hall. Happy to get to final this time tho


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well done bootsie !!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Runner up! You were on fire, tonight, Martin.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Martin !


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Well done, Martin!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Respect.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Boots sure has upped his game and was already better than a lot of us!

Pat on the back lad! ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The man and his machine - note the concentration









The result









Martin was on fire!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Atkinson's laid on a cupping - beers and some stonking pizza from their newly installed wood fired oven.









Casper on left with Finn or Dan?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Star of the show - apart from Boots of course.

This is San Remo's Opera two group. Yours for £11,500 - lots of technical wizardry. Each group can be separately programmed for temp and volumetrics.









This is the internal part from the group - weighs around 7-8 kilos.









Big thanks to the team at the Halls for hosting last night's event. Great fun - nice to meet forum member Jack from Morecambe and I think Nye was there too - taking lots of pics.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That machine is very compact - awesome kit.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

do they do a 1 group of the san remo







:storm:







:storm:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

What a machine!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Star of the show - apart from Boots of course.
> 
> This is San Remo's Opera two group. Yours for £11,500 - lots of technical wizardry. Each group can be separately programmed for temp and volumetrics.
> 
> ...


Nice pics.....Jack was Nye , no ( or for once is Patrick right with a name )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What was not to like about last night ...

Free beer

Free wood fired pizza

One hi tech pump machine to play with ( Opera ) - the guys from San Remo were very friendly and generous with their time and info .

One old tech machine to play with ( Faema two group ) - only one person let go of the lever and nearly took their head off









Enough coffee and milk to make mess with all night - tasty prototype in the hoppers

A Cupping of new crops ( ethiopians were very tasty )

Lots of people there , met Jack and was nice to chat to @rmcgandara and Hannah. Cup North sounds like it will be a cracker again! Also met some new normal non forum people ( I know, non forum people into coffee ) . Bob at the Red Door Cafe - mans a legend with me already

Coffee folk are good to be around and everyone was friendly , free beer helps I guess

Latte art was a great laugh - to get to final three was super surprising

Bit tired today ...anyone for a coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Atkinson's laid on a cupping - beers and some stonking pizza from their newly installed wood fired oven.
> 
> View attachment 16049
> View attachment 16050
> ...


 @The Systemic Kid . Caspar ( well done ! ) and Josh


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, I *am* Jack! It was good to meet Martin and Patrick. An excellent evening!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> @The Systemic Kid . Caspar ( well done ! ) and Josh


One out of two isn't bad for me


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like a great event. Annoyingly I was on the train up to lancs last night - didn't realise this was going on though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

more pics anyone .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@The Systemic Kid









Chin stroking joy thief ???


----------

